# Too Many Books....



## Vegetta (May 21, 2006)

I have over 1000 hardback books. My wife has around 400. They are slowly beginning to take over the house. I have 5 BIG boxes just full of paperbacks that I have no where to put. I used to have them triple stacked on a book shelf - That shelf was kind of ratty (I had it in a walk in closet in my old place) So I left it there when I moved.

My Friends are allways telling me to sell them at one of the many used bookstores - I cant do it - its like some kind of disease I buy up to 6 books per month (and read them) 

anyone else here a book junky also?


----------



## Akrin (May 21, 2006)

I have a stack of books right here that I've bought and are in queue to be read 

Just a little light reading...two are 1000+ pages


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

I'm not as bad as you, Rick, but I'm still guilty. Book junkie #2.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2006)

I'm a serious horder of books. I've actually run out of space in my (fairly large) bedroom and have them stacked up on any spare surfaces now.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

I find compulsive readers to generally be 1) very intelligent and 2) very interesting!


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

I use to read a lot of non-fiction books. I've never been into fiction much. With that said, I generally find tons of information worth reading through trade magazines and the internet. I do go through a bunch of magazines. I can read a 200-page magazine cover to cover in one sitting (a couple of hours).


----------



## Vegetta (May 21, 2006)

I read a bit of everything - Fiction, Historical, IT stuff, art stuff- I read a lot of magazines as well - Mainly design stuff - automotive - occasionally guitar mags- I used to keep magazines too I did finally break myself of that tho...


----------



## David (May 21, 2006)

I try and read a book a month... But, everyday, I probably research and read about 20+ pages on the computer screen for politics and current events, then go and debate it.


----------



## Desecrated (May 21, 2006)

I have about 4000 books in my apartment, I seldom read fiction exapt some poetry and some novells sometimes. I read about 200 books every year and when I get the money I will get some more  
we have a nice second hand store that sells bookracks for about 20 dolls each. so storage is no problem for me.


----------

